# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  شغل العاب PS2 مع PCSX2 + لعبة المصارعة القديمة الممتعة WWE SmackDown! 2003

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شغل العاب PS2 مع PCSX2 + لعبة المصارعة القديمة الممتعة WWE SmackDown! 2003

  
InFo

 تحميل لعبة البلايستيشن 2 الشهيرة WWE SmackDown! Here Comes The Pain PS2 القديمة - للكمبيوتر مع الشرح فهذه اللعبة ممتعة جدا فبها مصارعين من اساطير المصارعة الحرة والذين لا يتواجدوا فى الالعاب الحديثه كما ان لهم حركاتهم وفينيشاتهم المميزة العب لعبة WWE SmackDown! Here Comes The Pain PS2 وعد الى الزمن الاسطورى والذهبى للمصارعة مع الجولدبيرج وبروك ليزنر وكريس بينوا واندرتيكر القديم والحديث وشون مايكلز وباتيستا وريك فلير والعديد من اساطير المصارعة الحرة لاتحاد ال WWE والمفاجأة الان تستطيع تشغيل اللعبة على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك مع برنامج PCSX2 الرائع الذى يشغل اللعبة على الكمبيوتر كأنك تمتلك بلايستيشن 2 وبسرعة عالية ايضا كل ما عليك فعله هو تغيير اعداداتك على حسب امكانيات حاسبك وستجد ذلك مع شرح البرنامج .

Screen






 
صورة للعبة من البرنامج



اولاً : هااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/8k8qx2cumqra

-- -- -- --

ثانياً : هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج C++ حتى يعمل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/ssxuw3x84ctg

-- -- -- --

ثالثاً : هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Direct X حتى يعمل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/9zfg7gqund9y

-- -- -- --

رابعاً : تحميل برنامج PCSX2 لتشغيل العاب البلايستيشن 2
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/mivx7rx6d173

 -- -- -- --

خامساً : تحميل لعبة WWE SmackDown! Here Comes The Pain PS2
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/fjlt35snm01h

ارجو ان ينال البرنامج واللعبة اعجابكم

*

----------

